# Heartbroken



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He wasn't mine, and he wasn't a Golden...

But my beautiful heart dog's brother died today. Rigby's gorgeous brother, Champion, field champion, agility titled, and most of all my wonderful breeder's heart dog. Todd. He was so beautiful, I loved him. I adored him! I have known him and loved him his whole life. He was too too young.

My heart aches for her and for beautiful Todd. Cancer is evil, wicked, HORRIBLE, unimagineable...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I am double sad because their sire just died too *crying* Chase was an angel too, I loved them both


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of such precious boys. We'll keep them in our prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. You are right cancer is EVIL!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Todd was 11 and Chase was 13... very young for Whippets  and my boy has a hermangio that's getting cut off this week. It freaks me out  It's so unfair. What happened to my healthy beautiful breed...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart goes out to you in losing these wonderful friends.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He wasn't mine, and he wasn't a Golden...
> 
> But my beautiful heart dog's brother died today. Rigby's gorgeous brother, Champion, field champion, agility titled, and most of all my wonderful breeder's heart dog. Todd. He was so beautiful, I loved him. I adored him! I have known him and loved him his whole life. He was too too young.
> 
> My heart aches for her and for beautiful Todd. Cancer is evil, wicked, HORRIBLE, unimagineable...


ACC, i'm so sorry. i agree Cancer takes too many of our precious dogs and humans. my sisters dog Kyle was sent to the bridge because of cancer. he had a grapefruit sized tumor removed, his spleen and one of his adrenal glands. but they couldn't take his spirit. that is one thing Cancer can't take. again i'm very sorry for your loss, Denise


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

ACC, I am so very sorry for the loss of Todd and Chase. Please know they are in my thoughts and prayers and your right, cancer is a very evil thing for sure.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of two great dogs. Cancer is mean and evil, I know only too well. Thinking of you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ACC, so sorry for you loss, my heart goes out to you and your friends


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear about these two guys. At least they are playing with each other now.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thankyou...

Here are the beautiful angels...

Rig's daddy, Chase- the great producer Ch Sonseearhay's In Hot Pursuit, ROMX










And sweet (center) Todd with some friends...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry ACC. Please know that all of NorCal pack will have special prayers for you, your friend and Todd & Chase. Godspeed Sweet Boys~Play hard and be healthy at the Bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. A loss of a pet so often affects more than just its immediate family, they usually also have bonds with other relatives and friends.

Keep us up to date with Rigby. Hope all goes well with his surgery.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...if they could only beat cancer one of these times. My Andy Farmer lost his battle at age 6....way too young.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of those handsome guys. Our family will be thinking of you, we know all too well they don't have to be yours for you to love them like your own.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Chase and Todd. Cancer is a terrible desease that nobody or animal should ever have to go through. I will pray for you and the family of Chase and Todd.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

so sorry to hear about Chase and Todd. the time we have with these angels is never enough no matter how long or short. thoughts and prayers to you, and keep us updated on your sweet Rigby.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you. Todd and Chase were lucky dogs to be loved by the families & those who knew them. Run free, sweet boys, run free.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the lose of these 2 boys. 
God Speed lil ones. Be free and run whole heartidly at the Bridge...
You will be missed dearly.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

my condolences go to you for the loss of your cherished friends who are now happy and healthy waiting for you someday to be with them again
Jerry


----------

